# Ultra Yumas



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't know if anyone here is interested in Ultra Yumas, but thought Id share...
Photos shot with T5 and LED no photoshop and one, no led, only T5 group shot.







[/URL][/IMG]

Tiger Stripe Yuma 140...







[/URL][/IMG]

Brazilian Thunder Yuma 100...







[/URL][/IMG]

Sun Splash Yuma 150...







[/URL][/IMG]

Halloween Candies Yuma 140...







[/URL][/IMG]

Pink Paradise Yuma 90...







[/URL][/IMG]

Crown Royal Yuma 140...







[/URL][/IMG]

Photo taken with only T5 no photoshop...







[/URL][/IMG]

PM if interested, thanks


----------

